# New white crested polish chick



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi gang! I put some of my white crested polish eggs (2) under my broody Silkie before I gave my pair to a friend...and well one just hatched. Does anyone know if you can sex polish chicks by color at day one? I don't believe wing feathers make a difference but I can check anyway.


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Not sure the sex but I love it


----------



## Reynje1 (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't think you can by color but I have read that a pullet will have a rounder poof from day one while a roo will have one that sticks up a little straighter


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm not help here EV but congrat's! That is one darned cute little wee one!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Nope polish are like silkies, it takes a long time to sex them  I have 4 right now that I'm waiting to find out what they are.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very nice. realy cute


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

So the 4 polish I got from Meyers are maybe not girls! Eeeeeeek!


----------

